# building a snake enclosure - anyone interested ?



## martin-QLD (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm building another enclosure, this one is also for sale - as I do not have a snake.. :lol: yet..? lol
It just needs to be stained, probably dark-ish, and I'll probably add a bit more leafy decoration. 

Any feedback very welcome, 
pm me if you are interested in buying.. 

cheers
Martin


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 24, 2011)

thats an awesome design, liking the bamboo walls


----------



## Virides (Aug 25, 2011)

Stainless Steel Handles would look awesome on this enclosure!

Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Aug 26, 2011)

thats sick man


----------



## martin-QLD (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for looking and for your comments 
cheers
Martin


----------



## tazzy (Aug 26, 2011)

Stainless Steel Handles would look awesome on this enclosure!

Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements



Agreed...those handles would look amazing on that enclosure. BTW nice work, love the rock wall


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 26, 2011)

Put it up for sale in the for sale section? This thread'll just get taken down.


----------



## martin-QLD (Sep 1, 2011)

I will put it up for sale when its done still got to stain it
and get some handles the ones from virides 
they will look cool that's for sure 
cheers
Martin


----------



## Pamahu (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!
A bit of green branchy stuff and it will almost be perfect.
Just a question. How would you go about cleaning the bamboo?
OH and i cant forget shipping to NSW?


----------



## martin-QLD (Sep 2, 2011)

The bamboo has been sealed and water proofed same with the slate and stone wall
so it can be wiped down 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## narre (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Martin. Any chance you could tell us where you got the bamboo and the stone wall? I am guessing the stone is a laminate/tile? Also what did you use to seal it all?
Cheers.


----------



## martin-QLD (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi the bamboo you can get from bunnings it has been individually cut and stuck on.
And the rock is all real the bottom is slate pieces and the back wall is black river stone.
it has all been sealed with pondtite 
Cheers
Martin


----------

